# Driftwood...how safe is polyurethane varnish?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f12/how-to-treat-bogwood-or-driftwood-62061.html

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Ali bamboo.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/185341-safe-materials.html

Google is your friend.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks I did google and got a few of these links. Perhaps I should've asked if anyone here has actually tried it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

why do you want to coat the wood? it wont sink if youre blocking water from seeping into it. preserving it would b good for decorating around the house purposes but not for your fish tank.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

chris127 said:


> why do you want to coat the wood? it wont sink if youre blocking water from seeping into it. preserving it would b good for decorating around the house purposes but not for your fish tank.


Unless it's a type of soft wood which rots inside the tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Unless it's a type of soft wood which rots inside the tank.


true  

but if you ever have doubts about something, just dont put it in your tank


----------



## aquasox (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah I'm aware that it probably won't sink. I can simply bolt the wood to a slate base or tie to rocks.

The wood is grapewood (=softwood?), but I understand it rots quicker than most woods and is susceptible to fungus growth. I really want to use the piece though because it looks perfect for my aquarium...thats why I'm considering coating it.


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

Epoxy coatings should be perfectly fine.


----------

